# Chatworth,GA-YM-White-#94405-Great w/ppl & dogs!!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

From: Lisa Hester 
To: Lisa Hester 
Sent: Sunday, November 08, 2009 3:30 PM
Subject: TIME ALMOST UP!! Beautiful white GSD to die THIS Thur pm 11/12 in GA!! + transpt available



LET US KNOW ASAP IF YOU WILL PLEASE SAVE THIS SWEETIE!

I am very adorable! 










94405 Beautiful white GSD is friendly and nice. He does great with people and with other dogs. He will make a nice family pet.

This sweet pup is scheduled to be PTS THIS Thur pm, Nov 12 at the high-kill Murray County Shelter in Chatsworth , GA (just north of Atlanta and just south of Chattanooga , TN )! Please help him live!! 
NOTE: The pup must have a rescue lined up ASAP, but can stay at the shelter a couple days longer if needed. Free transport to Atlanta provided. Transport to the Northeast available. 

Please e-mail or call ASAP. Your rescue help is very much appreciated! (E-mail is generally the best way to reach us.)

Lisa Hester, volunteer 
[email protected] 
770-441-0329 
- and – 
Tina 
[email protected] 
770-443-4366 
- and - 
Pauline 
[email protected] 
706-463-2194 
- and - 
Joanie, volunteer 
[email protected] 
- and - 
Starla 
706-695-8003


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

looks like it's a female..........


Medium Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 94405

Taran's time will be up on 11/14/09 after that time she will be in danger of being Euth. If you are interested in providing a new home for Taran call ASAP. Use ref # 94405. 706-695-8003. My Contact InfoMurray County Animal Shelter 
Chatsworth, GA 
(706) 695-8003 
[email protected]


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

----- Forwarded Message ----
From: JulieShimkus <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Mon, November 9, 2009 6:48:31 PM<span style="color: #FF0000">***EMERGENCY** *</span>
Subject: Fw: CHATSWORTH, GA ~ ~ ALL DOGS AT MURRAY CTY. TO BE EUTHANIZED TOMORROW AT 9AM


I DO NOT KNOW WHY - I AM CROSSPOST THE INFO ONLY 
*************************************************************************************
*<span style="color: #FF0000">EMERGENCY! EMERGENCY!!!!!!!!!</span> *----- Original Message ----- 
From: Lynn Gregory email: [email protected]

To: Undisclosed-Recipient:; 
Sent: Monday, November 09, 2009 6:36 PM
Subject: CHATSWORTH, GA ~ **EMERGENCY** ~ ALL DOGS AT MURRAY CTY. TO BE EUTHANIZED TOMORROW AT 9AM


We have an emergency situation at the Murray County Animal Shelter in Chatsworth, GA. The state is coming in tomorrow morning and euthanizing ALL of the animals there at 9:00 a.m. Eastern time.

I currently have six dogs at this facility who are scheduled to be transported to rescue this coming weekend. If ANYONE can help any of these dogs, please do so. In particular, if someone would be willing to get the six dogs out in the morning and foster them until this weekend, we would REALLY appreciate it!! 

Please contact me if you are able to provide any help at all for any of the animals at this facility.

"I am an Animal Rescuer, my work is never done, my home is never quiet, my wallet is always empty, but my heart is always full."

author unk.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

BUMP!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

<span style="color: #FF0000">* **EMERGENCY** ~ ALL DOGS AT MURRAY CTY. TO BE EUTHANIZED TOMORROW AT 9AM*</span>


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Is anyone working on this boy?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote:Is anyone working on this boy?


Not that I know of. I don't understand what is going on, but if anyone can save this life, please call early in the morning.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

BUMP!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump! If this is true it REALLY stinks!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

It's true.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

THE NATION'S EYES ARE ON MURRAY CO. GEORGIA: 
WILL SLAUGHTER 50-75 DOGS NOV 10 

Here's the latest from Lynn Gregory---included is the explanation of why we learned of this at 6pm Central Standard Time, and a last ditch effort for what to do: 

Okay folks, 

Here is my knowledge of the situation. Some time back, a rescue in Maine pulled a litter of puppies from this facility. Subsequently, the puppies came down with distemper. No one knows how. The rescue proceeded to report the Murray County facility to the state. The state called TODAY, close to 5:00 p.m. EST and told the facility that they would be coming in tomorrow at 9:00 a.m. EST to euthanize ALL the animals and the shelter will subsequently need to be sanitized. 

It does not stop there. I have been transporting dogs out of this facility every single weekend for at least four to five months now, and not a single dog I have transported out of there has come down with distemper - or anything else beyond a minor cold, for that matter. If there were truly a distemper outbreak there, we would have known. 

The effects of this could be FAR reaching beyond tomorrow's mass euthanizing. Any dogs that have left the shelter recently could be in danger, along with any dogs from Murray Cty. who went to any boarding facility while awaiting transport and/or rescue. 

Right now, my knowledge is that the shelter is NOT ALLOWED to release any of the dogs. However, PLEASE if you are in a position to help, call the folks listed below to find out for sure. Call tonight and keep calling into the morning. 

I AM ADVISING ANYONE WHO IS IN A POSITION TO HELP to please contact the people below who are affiliated with the Murray County shelter - whether you can foster, help drive dogs, or whatever. I am in MINNESOTA, so I am very limited on how I can help. 

Murray County: 
Lisa Hester (770) 441-0329 [email protected] 
Starla (762) 201-1126 [email protected] 
Tina (770) 312-5033 [email protected] 

CONTACTS TO PROTEST TO NOW 

Phone number for Murray County Services is (706) 695-2413 

[email protected] 

DON THOMAS IS STATE SENATOR FOR DISTRICT 54, MURRAY COUNTY 

· 121-G State Capitol 

· Atlanta, GA 30334 

· Phone: (404) 656-6436 

· Fax: (404) 651-6767 


[email protected] 

[email protected], 
[email protected], 

[email protected], 
[email protected] 

[email protected] 
[email protected] 

SAMPLE STATEMENT 

THE NATION'S EYES ARE ON MURRAY CO. GEORGIA: WILL SLAUGHTER 50-75 DOGS NOV 10 
Dear (elected /appointed official), 

Dear Commissioner Irvin, 

I cannot help but believe you've been misled with regard to the facts at the Murray County Animal Shelter in your state. Can't you put a halt to this planned slaughter until the RIGHT steps are taken to ascertain whether there is actually any illness at this animal shelter? There isn't, you won't find any, and the steps about to be taken are going to reflect exceptionally badly on Georgia. As a graduate of UGA, I'm very ashamed of what some wrong minded officials are about to do in Murray County. Georgia euthanizes more animals than any other state in the nation (and that's something, as I live in Alabama and believe it's AWFUL here). Give these animals a stay of execution. The shelter itself was not notified until CLOSING TIME today that a slaughter would occur tomorrow. Many of the dogs sitting in that shelter have ADOPTERS, HAVE RESCUES waiting for them. THEY HAVE HOMES TO GO TO. They have families waiting. 

There is no excuse for this. Before one animal is put down, you'd better have proof distempter exists in that facility. It does not. We've pulled animals from there for the last five months, NOT ONE had distemper. Not ONE had any disease beyond a minor cold. All animals pulled from there are healthy and happy. That won't be true after tomorrow morning for the poor souls who are unwittingly spending their last night on Earth as some ill-conceived public official makes an egregiously erroneous decision to kill them all. 
You are in a position to pick up the phone and save lives. Give these dogs due process. Send in a vet. Find evidence of distemper....there won't be any. 

I hope you do the right thing. Story is below. Do you have the facts? This seems to be a covert operation. 

Here is my knowledge of the situation. Some time back, a rescue in Maine pulled a litter of puppies from this facility. Subsequently, the puppies came down with distemper. No one knows how. The rescue proceeded to report the Murray County facility to the state. The state called TODAY, close to 5:00 p.m. EST and told the facility that they would be coming in tomorrow at 9:00 a.m. EST to euthanize ALL the animals and the shelter will subsequently need to be sanitized. 

It does not stop there. I have been transporting dogs out of this facility every single weekend for at least four to five months now, and not a single dog I have transported out of there has come down with distemper - or anything else beyond a minor cold, for that matter. If there were truly a distemper outbreak there, we would have known. 

The effects of this could be FAR reaching beyond tomorrow's mass euthanizing. Any dogs that have left the shelter recently could be in danger, along with any dogs from Murray Cty. who went to any boarding facility while awaiting transport and/or rescue. 

Right now, my knowledge is that the shelter is NOT ALLOWED to release any of the dogs. However, PLEASE if you are in a position to help, call the folks listed below to find out for sure. Call tonight and keep calling into the morning. 

I AM ADVISING ANYONE WHO IS IN A POSITION TO HELP to please contact the people below who are affiliated with the Murray County shelter - whether you can foster, help drive dogs, or whatever. I am in MINNESOTA, so I am very limited on how I can help.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

From: Virgil Night ([email protected]) 
Sent: Mon 11/09/09 10:10 PM 
To: 

People, we cannot allow this kind of extremist, knee-jerk behaviour togo on!!! When I got this crosspost, I emailed Lynn Gregory immediatelyto find out WHY the state felt it necessary to EUTh every single dogin this AC... and this was her response: "Apparently TWO MONTHS ago a litter of puppies went to rescue inMaine, and at some point broke with distemper. Now, TWO MONTHS LATER,after the rescue reported the shelter to the state, the state iscoming in demanding to have all of them euthanized..." And they will get away with it! It may do no good, but I can't standby and do nothing... so I'm asking for a mobilization of efforts tosave these poor innocents, or at the very least to flood the statewith emails, faxes & calls voicing our disbelief and horror abouttheir misguided decision - PLEASE, call the state of GA before 9amtomorrow morning - let's leave so many messages it makes their headsspin - we just cannot allow them do this anymore without voicing howoutraged we are about it. This is SO WRONG... I'm begging you tospeak NOW for those who have no voices! Thanks, friends ~ Virgil


----------



## Alskasdad (Jun 7, 2007)

Get the media involved. They would probably jump all over a story like that.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

PLEASE POST FAR AND WIDE

The current emails circulating are NOT accurate. Per Pauline Davis the Murray County Animal Control Director, The case of distemper supposedly reported in Mass. is not confirmed and Georgia Department of Ag is not scheduled to come to shelter at this time. Shelter is proceeding as normal this week. IF you have dogs that are scheduled to transport to you they must be secured on transport this weekend. 

The threat of euthanasia is possible for each and every dog and cat at this shelter due to overcrowding. Many dogs are held for days while rescues work out transport to pick up which continues to overcrowd the shelter. 
These dogs must be picked up this week as planned or sooner if at all possible.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Okay...no matter what the -real- reason actually is, we know every single animal at this shelter is at high risk...just reminding of the original purpose of this post...

Anyone helping our adorable white guy?!

Best,
-Sylvie


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Please someone help this beautiful boy?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bumping this baby to the top!


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

on his pet-finder add it says adopted?? I have room here in N.J.


----------

